# ¿Cómo transportaban bloques (trilitones) de miles de toneladas en el "templo de Baal" (templo de Júpiter)



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

¿Sabías que los trilitones son los bloques de construcción más grandes del mundo antiguo? • Por la Calle del Medio


Entretenimiento • La gran terraza sobre la que se levantó el templo romano, está hecha de enormes bloques pétreos, cortados y colocados en épocas remotas con enorme




porlacalledelmedio.com





La gran terraza sobre la que se levantó el templo romano, está hecha de enormes bloques pétreos, cortados y colocados en épocas remotas con enorme precisión a seis metros de altura para lograr una base firme e inamovible de más de 400.000 m2.

Lea también: Curiosidades de Armenia

Entre ellos están los llamados Trilitones, tres colosales bloques que pesan entre 800 y 1.200 toneladas, y miden unos 25 m de largo, 8 m de ancho y 5 m de alto.


Las colosales ruinas de Baalbek, Líbano, son motivo de asombro por la capacidad que mostraron sus constructores para cortar y transportar rocas de 1.000 toneladas aprox. y colocarlas con precisión absoluta como plataforma para su templo.

Los orígenes de Baalbek se remontan a un santuario fenicio dedicado al dios Baal (“Baal” = “señor”, además del nombre propio del Dios cananeo). Luego, asirios, persas, griegos y romanos construyeron sus templos sobre ésta misma plataforma, que era un lugar sagrado desde mucho antes. En la época romana el lugar era conocido como Heliópolis o Ciudad del Sol.

Lo que más despierta la admiración y el asombro de todos los estudiosos, ha sido la terraza sobre la que se emplaza el Templo de Júpiter. Su origen es anterior a la ocupación romana, aunque no existe un consenso entre los investigadores para establecer quiénes fueron los constructores de tan impresionante estructura.


Fueron trasladados desde la cantera, a 3 Km. de distancia, donde han dejado una inmensa piedra sin terminar llamada Hajar el Gouble (Piedra del sur) o “Hajjar al-Hibla” (Piedra de la mujer embarazada), de aprox. 1.500 toneladas, la mayor piedra de construcción del mundo .


----------------------------------------------------


Diréis que con troncos probablemente engrasados. Se necesitarían unos 40 troncos de 30 cm de diámetro.

Cada tronco si l presión fuera exacta y continua (que no lo sería) debería resistir 40 toneladas lo que los podría hacer desgastar...


- imaginad que ponen bien los troncos y unos super trabajadores de la construcción pueden transportar 1 tonelada por persona a través de los troncos. Siiiiii ahora diréis de gente que mueve un avión y demás, pones un grado de inclinación a ver qué pasa

Pues buen estos super hombres empujan 1 tonelada gracias a los troncos...

Pues se necesitarían 1.600 hombres!!!



------------------


Para los de las poleas, si bien he puesto este ejemplo porqué es el más espectacular bien finalizado, puedo poner el ejemplo más bestia del ser humano y no podia ser en otro lugar que en China 

No hablamos de miles de toneladas sino de decenas de miles de toneladas...

No lograron su objetivo, solo moverlas un poco 








Para que os hagáis una idea de las más grandes


----------



## Arkaku-txo (6 Feb 2022)

brutal


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Feb 2022)

Pues sinceramente no veo la manera de mover ese pedazo de piedra sin maquinaria, la verdad...


----------



## LionelHutz (6 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no veo la manera de mover ese pedazo de piedra sin maquinaria, la verdad...



maquitanria = palanca, polea, rodillo, buey, esclavo (trabajador libre cuencoarrocista...)


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Feb 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> maquitanria = palanca, polea, rodillo, buey, esclavo (trabajador libre cuencoarrocista...)



Que no que no.... que no lo veo, ahí metes una palanca y es que ni lo mueves por muy fuerte que sea la palanca, y si eres capaz de subir eso a troncos para rodar, cosa que dudo, los aplasta como si fuesen sandias, yo no concibo que ese pedazo de monstruo se pueda mover sin maquinaria hidráulica, y te digo una cosa, tendría que ser muy potente también, eso no lo mueve una retroexcavadora grande....


----------



## wopa (6 Feb 2022)

Fueron unos piojosos en taparrabos con palos y cuerdas. En realidad, según la oficialidad, prácticamente monos.


----------



## LionelHutz (6 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que no que no.... que no lo veo, ahí metes una palanca y es que ni lo mueves por muy fuerte que sea la palanca, y si eres capaz de subir eso a troncos para rodar, cosa que dudo, los aplasta como si fuesen sandias, yo no concibo que ese pedazo de monstruo se pueda mover sin maquinaria hidráulica, y te digo una cosa, tendría que ser muy potente también, eso no lo mueve una retroexcavadora grande....



ni las sandias son tafaciles de aplastar ni has movida en tu puta vida una gorda pa follar.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no veo la manera de mover ese pedazo de piedra sin maquinaria, la verdad...



Esta es la más grande , pero colocaron algunas similares y no fueron los romanos. Además los muy animales no es que la colocarán como cimientos dejando que la gravedad haga su trabajo a través de una rampa de arena/piedra/troncos * las subieron por encima de las piedras de la base*


----------



## hemorroide (6 Feb 2022)

Es matemático y no tiene misterio. Así a ojo un esclavo puede arrastrar una piedra de 50 kilos, entonces para arrastrar una piedra de 1.000 toneladas o 1.000.000 kilos pues hacen falta 20.000 esclavos y de eso había de sobra. No hay que buscar aliens ni atlantes ni pollas.


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Los egipcios nos hicieron un croquis:


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Los egipcios nos hicieron un croquis:



Estamos hablando de piedras mucho más grandes


----------



## SBrixton (6 Feb 2022)

Lo bueno de esas piedras es que no te las roban asi tan facilmente, mira que podian hacer mezquitas con ellas que estan ahi medio abandonadas, pero no hay animo.


----------



## silenus (6 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estamos hablando de piedras mucho más grandes



Ah bueno, será que se reservaban el rayo antigravitatorio alien solo para esas, claro.


----------



## S. Moguilevich (6 Feb 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Es matemático y no tiene misterio. Así a ojo un esclavo puede arrastrar una piedra de 50 kilos, entonces para arrastrar una piedra de 1.000 toneladas o 1.000.000 kilos pues hacen falta 20.000 esclavos y de eso había de sobra. No hay que buscar aliens ni atlantes ni pollas.



Muy bien. Y ahora dinos como organizas a 20mil personas para que muevan una sola piedra a la vez.





Aqui hay 10mil


----------



## LionelHutz (6 Feb 2022)

S. Moguilevich dijo:


> Muy bien. Y ahora dinos como organizas a 20mil personas para que muevan una sola piedra a la vez.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con tambores


----------



## Anka Motz (6 Feb 2022)

El otro día en un programa en DMAX ( Ingeniería en la antigüedad, creo que se llamaba) en el que hablaron de ellas y "aclaraban" como las movieron. Según "descubrieron", construían unas ruedas gigantescas que colocaban en los extremos para desplazarlas.....


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Estamos hablando de piedras mucho más grandes











Unfinished obelisk - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





El obelisco inacabado de Aswan es poco más pequeño.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Feb 2022)

- Gigantes: Muchos advierten que el lugar pudo ser construido por gigantes. Por esos seres de enorme tamaño que aparecen en textos y mitologías de pueblos por todo el planeta. 

- Otra civilización: Otros indican que podría ser uno de los pocos vestigios que nos hubiera dejado otra humanidad, una previa a nosotros, que habría habitado el planeta antes de nuestra existencia y que desarrollara una tecnología tan avanzada como para poder llegar a mover esos colosales bloques de piedra. 

- Puerto espacial: Tal vez la más interesante sea la que refiere que podría tratarse de un puerto espacial. Una superficie sobre la que naves venidas de otros planetas pudieran despegar y aterrizar. Por supuesto, construida por unos seres venidos de lejanos mundos.


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que no que no.... que no lo veo, ahí metes una palanca y es que ni lo mueves por muy fuerte que sea la palanca, y si eres capaz de subir eso a troncos para rodar, cosa que dudo, los aplasta como si fuesen sandias, yo no concibo que ese pedazo de monstruo se pueda mover sin maquinaria hidráulica, y te digo una cosa, tendría que ser muy potente también, eso no lo mueve una retroexcavadora grande....



Pues a la vista está que lo movieron sin maquinaria hidráulica.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> El otro día en un programa en DMAX ( Ingeniería en la antigüedad, creo que se llamaba) en el que hablaron de ellas y "aclaraban" como las movieron. Según "descubrieron", construían unas ruedas gigantescas que colocaban en los extremos para desplazarlas.....



_*Deus ex machina de manual*_


----------



## Don Redondón (6 Feb 2022)

hay cientos de ejemplos de peña que mueve pedrolos, solo es fisica.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Feb 2022)

La teoría del puerto espacial desarrollada.


Tal misterio quizá tenga su explicación en la mitología sumeria. Veamos unos pasajes sorprendentes de algunas de las tablillas sumerias que hablan de Enlil, uno de los supuestos extraterrestres Annunaki.

“Enlil, afectado por el calor del Sol, estaba buscando un lugar fresco y umbrío. Las montañas cubiertas de nieve de la parte norte del Edin eran de su agrado. Allí, en un bosque de cedros, estaban los árboles más altos que hubiera visto jamás. Allí, en un valle entre montañas, allanó la superficie con rayos de fuerza. Los héroes extrajeron de las laderas grandes piedras para tallarlas. Las transportaron y las colocaron para sostener la plataforma de las Naves Celestes.”

Las cronistas árabes hablan de Nerob , un personaje legendario que gobernó Libano y que envió a los gigantes a construir el templo justo después del diluvio. Los gigantes fueron también llamados “Nephilim” en la Biblia y otros textos judíos y cristianos. Los Nephilim eran supuestamente una extinta raza híbrida entre annunakis y humanos, de gran altura y fuerza física y son mencionados en el libro de Enoc, en el Génesis, en el libro de los Jubileos, en el Baruc y en el libro de la Sabiduría (un libro deuterocanónico de la biblia), así como en el libro de los números, en el Deuteronomio y en el eclesiástico.

Por su parte, también los griegos decian que el dios Helios iba a descansar con su carro volador tras cruzar los cielos. Ese carro volador, claro está, debería descansar en algún sitio. ¿Sería entonces Baalbek la morada para este tipo de tecnologías perdidas de tiempos remotos?

En un antiguo texto etíope se relata con todo lujo de detalles que el poderoso rey Salomón poseía un carro volador que le permitía recorrer, en un sólo día, la distancia entre Jerusalén y el mítico Reino de Saba y en el Targum de los hebreos se dice que Salomón se desplazó de La Meca a Yemen a bordo de la nave, ya que estas máquinas le permitirían trasladarse rápidamente a cualquier punto de su reino e incluso más allá. El mítico rey alcanzó Pakistán, Irán y la India, en donde edificó impresionantes residencias estratégicamente ubicadas en lo alto de las montañas, que recibían el nombre de “Tronos de Salomón”. ¿Pudo Baalbek formar parte de este intrincada red de estratégicas bases y lo que nos queda es sencillamente algunas de las piedras que formaron parte de aquello? Sigamos investigando…

Aquí estamos hablando de un hito absolutamente desconcertante para la ciencia actual. Piedras de más de 1000 toneladas perfectamente cortadas y ensambladas imposibles de manejar para una civilización anterior a la nuestra que pesan más que las piedras de otros monumentos gigantescos difícilmente explicables como la gran pirámide, el templo del Osirion, o las ruinas de Tihuanaco.

A día de hoy se conoce que dichas piedras no fueron colocadas por los romanos ni por los griegos (que jamás usaron piedras de estas dimensiones) sino por alguna civilización anterior desconocida, lo cual es en si mismo una prueba de la imposibilidad lógica de esta imponente construcción.

También se sabe un detalle asombroso: no lo hicieron apoyando las piedras sobre troncos pues se quebrarían, y tampoco pudieron arrastrarlas tirando de las mismas con decenas de miles de hombres.

Ha sido imposible levantar estas estructuras hasta el siglo XXI

Eso sí, en el siglo XXI sabemos que en la antigüedad las piedras pudieron estar sometidas a un intenso calor instantáneo (de más de 1000 grados) provocando vitrificación, un efecto como el que podría generar el fuego de un cohete espacial.

¿Estamos ante una lanzadera espacial de más de 4000 años?

La clave, como siempre está en la química… y en su aplicación por civilizaciones que desde luego, eran mucho más avanzadas de lo que podríamos pensar en un primer momento. Sabemos que la vitrificación fue parte del procedimiento de construcción de los antiguos constructores sudamericanos (quizás los olmecas) mediante técnicas desconocidas actualmente, ya que ellos se supone que no contaban con sopletes de alta temperatura. Sus edificaciones también muestran los mismos tipos de cortes en las piedras que se ven en el asombroso complejo de Baalbek. ¿Quizá una civilización viajera?

Para terminar este artículo tenemos la fantástica historia que nos relatan las tablillas sumerias, al igual que los cronistas árabes y judeocristianos y el libro de Enoc encontrado en las cuevas cercanas al mar muerto. Todos ellos hablan de unos carros de fuego que se posaban sobre un enclave geográfico plagado de cedros, el árbol más extendido del Líbano, una localización que enlaza perfectamente con este asombroso emplazamiento único en el mundo.


----------



## TeVanAdarPalPelo (6 Feb 2022)

Antes de transportarla hay que sacarla de la cantera. Otro enigma.


----------



## JoséBatallas (6 Feb 2022)

_*El edificio original podría haber sido una masiva plataforma, sin nada encima. *_















Para esta construcción son empleados bloques colosales: la extraordinaria imagen anterior muestra la famosa parte trasera del templo, los tres bloques que constituyen el llamado τρίλιθον (trilithon) pesan cerca de 1.500 toneladas cada uno. Estas piedras ciclópeas ciertamente no son Romanas. Las piedras Romanas cortadas en forma cuadrada han sido apiladas en la parte superior de ellos por los árabes o cruzados, quien transformaron a las ruinas en una fortaleza medieval. Mira lo pequeño que los dos hombres son en comparación con la mampostería ciclópea, y ni hablar de los megalitos en los que se construyeron.

Su estilo es idéntico a los monumentos de piedra de las culturas más antiguas que conocemos como egipcias y las culturas pre-incaica de Perú, similares a los de Malta y, francamente, como los que se encontró en los bancos de las Bahamas dentro del triángulo de la Bermuda.







Al excavar más profundo, se encontró el otro gran misterio, piedras perfectamente cortadas, aunque más pequeñas. Los megalitos no fueron diseñados como la base del edificio original, sino que estaban destinados a ser la parte superior. ¿Por qué? ¿Para que? Las piedras del templo Romano pueden verse levantados detrás y encima de ellos.

Esta evolución de cantería es notable. De los bloques pequeños de los Romano y Turco, vamos más abajo a los bloques monumentales idénticos de nuestras primeras culturas. Aún más abajo, no vamos a los ladrillos de barro o cimientos primitivos de chozas, sino a las grandes piedras labradas.

No son simples artefactos, cortados y acomodadas. Estan perfectamente entalladas, piedras de 1.500 toneladas formando una cimiento que ni siquiera un gran templo Romano podría abarcarlo.

Nuestra propia ciencia e ingeniería de hoy en día no pueden explicarlo, ni que hablar de cual era su función. Al parecer, alguna civilización desconocidas podía mover estas grandes piedras, colocarlos en la parte superior de los demás, en un ajuste y alineación perfecta, antes del amanecer de nuestras culturas más antiguas.

¿Fueron los extraterrestres los que construyeron esta masiva plataforma?

El programa de TV Ancient Aliens de History Channel tiene un punto de vista interesante. En el episodio titulado "Extraterrestres y Lugares Sagrados", los teóricos de los antiguos astronautas dicen que los enormes bloques de piedra que componen la base del complejo de templos de Baalbek tienen 9000 años de antigüedad.

Los teóricos sostienen que la base del complejo del templo fue utilizado - hace decenas de miles de años atrás - como una pista de aterrizaje o puerto espacial de naves extraterrestres. Como lo afirma la Epopeya de Gilgamesh, escrito hace unos 4.000 años por los sumerios, en donde llaman a Baalbek el lugar de aterrizaje de los dioses.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> hay cientos de ejemplos de peña que mueve pedrolos, solo es fisica.



Está muy bien como exhibición, enséñale el vídeo a un constructor o oficial de primera tu dile que así subirá bloques de mates o bañeras de cientos de kilos para ricos caprichosos.

Pero estamos hablando de bloques de miles de toneladas y de trabajo no de una pequeña muestra


----------



## automono (6 Feb 2022)

los que dicen que con esclavos mueves esos pedrolos, no han cogido un palet de 500kg con un toro, qie es una mierda pinchada en un palo.

Pues eso ni con troncos ni con poleas.


----------



## butricio (6 Feb 2022)

Piedras talladas in situ


----------



## damnit (6 Feb 2022)

¿Se confirma entonces que fueron los aliens?


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

butricio dijo:


> Piedras talladas in situ



No...

Las canteras estaban a pocos kilómetros


----------



## cerilloprieto (6 Feb 2022)

Dentro de unos pocos cientos de años, y a consecuencia del sionismo, cuando los seres negro-marrónidos que habiten la Tierra se encuentren las ruinas de las actuales presas, también se preguntarán qué cojones sería eso, y cómo lo hicieron.

La pregunta que yo haría es ¿Quién coño está detrás de que se repita cíclicamente la historia en la Tierra?


----------



## Lord Osis (6 Feb 2022)

Pues yo os hago otra pregunta: ¿Por que piedras tan grandes en vez de hacerlo con mas piedras mas pequeñas y fáciles de transportar?

Y ya os respondo yo tranquilos: porque por algún motivo era mas eficiente mover piedras grandes que el trabajo necesario para tallar las piedras. Eso solo se explica porque el tallado de piedra es manual si o si y se necesitan maquinas complejas para aumentar el rendimiento (como esa sierra circular para piedra que se descubrió en egipto) mientras que para mover piedras grandes una vez dominas palancas, poleas y contrapesos solo es cuestión de hacerlo mas grande.


----------



## Julc (6 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no veo la manera de mover ese pedazo de piedra sin maquinaria, la verdad...











La Piedra del Trueno, el monolito más grande del mundo


Un traslado épico A veces, encapricharse en hacer los monumentos de una determinada manera puede traer muchos problemas. Más aún si quien ordena la constru




www.reservasdecoches.com





*1768*


----------



## Loignorito (6 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> hay cientos de ejemplos de peña que mueve pedrolos, solo es fisica.



Todo eso está muy bien, y el tipo se lo ha currado. Ahora bien ¿pensamos en el firme desde la cantera al lugar destinado? por que mover un monolito de 1000 toneladas o más sobre tierra... como que es un problema serio. Y más si hablamos de las protuberancias y desniveles del terreno.

Luego está el asunto de emplazarlo 'a su altura'. Y esto teniendo en cuenta también el firme y la resistencia de los materiales de la 'maquinaria' que lo ha de elevar.

No digo que sea imposible, el ingenio humano es increíble, pero que es una obra hercúlea, de ello no hay duda, y que tales volúmenes sirven de prueba (circunstancial) para argumentar que existían tecnologías que hemos perdido, o bien, humanoides de envergadura colosal, pues también.


----------



## socrates99 (6 Feb 2022)

Los vacunaban y salían más fuertes


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Dentro de unos pocos cientos de años, y a consecuencia del sionismo, cuando los seres negro-marrónidos que habiten la Tierra se encuentren las ruinas de las actuales presas, también se preguntarán qué cojones sería eso, y cómo lo hicieron.
> 
> La pregunta que yo haría es ¿Quién coño está detrás de que se repita cíclicamente la historia en la Tierra?



Una tribu que lleva miles de años.


Los de los troncos que me expliquen los bloques chinos de decenas de miles de toneladas 


Base de la Estela en la Cantera Yangshan


----------



## shur 1 (6 Feb 2022)

Deben estar hechos de la misma forma que los bloques de las pirámides, con una especie de hormigón y molde.


----------



## Freedomfighter (6 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Unfinished obelisk - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ese lo he visto en directo y es enorme, hasta te permiten caminar por encima... en fin, la Humanidad ha hecho cosas increíbles, tanto del lado bueno como del malo.....


----------



## AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS (6 Feb 2022)

Remeros repugnantes ha habido en todas las épocas. Antes se partían los huesos moviendo piedras gigantes y hoy día van enlatados en un tren mientras piensan en suicidarse


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (6 Feb 2022)

Los que dicen que lo movían con troncos y palancas, que dejen de fumar. Eso es una locura.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

Julc dijo:


> La Piedra del Trueno, el monolito más grande del mundo
> 
> 
> Un traslado épico A veces, encapricharse en hacer los monumentos de una determinada manera puede traer muchos problemas. Más aún si quien ordena la constru
> ...



Ok está muy bien el ejemplo

_hizo construir una vía desmontable hasta la costa y diseñó un enorme trineo metálico que se deslizaba por esta vía, haciendo posible el transporte. Aun así, hicieron falta 400 hombres trabajando durante 9 meses para trasladar la roca._

No lo veo igual eso que un material para construir un templo, en el que hay muchas más piedras.

Aunque se ve que es posible , requiere mucho ingenio y tiempo


Para los de las poleas, si bien he puesto este ejemplo porqué es el más espectacular bien finalizado, puedo poner el ejemplo más bestia del ser humano y no podia ser en otro lugar que en China 



No hablamos de miles de toneladas sino de decenas de miles de toneladas...



No lograron su objetivo, solo moverlas un poco


----------



## Minsky Moment (6 Feb 2022)

¿Ah, pero, no era con aliens?


----------



## octopodiforme (6 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Los que dicen que lo movían con troncos y palancas, que dejen de fumar. Eso es una locura.



Eso dicen quienes luego afirman o insinúan que fue con un jaeger.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no veo la manera de mover ese pedazo de piedra sin maquinaria, la verdad...




pues es bien fácil .


----------



## Cøta ðe mallǣ (6 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Eso dicen quienes luego afirman o insinúan que fue con un jaeger.



No, yo no me meto con paranoias raras, solo que tiene que ver otra explicación.


----------



## colombo1122 (6 Feb 2022)

Antes del hombre existieron los gigantes, la biblia lo relata.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues es bien fácil .









Empieza con la polla


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

colombo1122 dijo:


> Antes del hombre existieron los gigantes, la biblia lo relata.



Esta teoría estará a bien para bloques de varias toneladas ... Pero no para miles o lo de China


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 934037
> 
> 
> Empieza con la polla




es falso


----------



## Pocochochó (6 Feb 2022)

Entonces fueron aliens que recorrieron millones de kms para mover cuatro piedras e irse.

Navaja de Okham.


----------



## Azrael_II (6 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> es falso



Si?

Lo conocías? Por qué es falso?


----------



## Merluzi (6 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Sabías que los trilitones son los bloques de construcción más grandes del mundo antiguo? • Por la Calle del Medio
> 
> 
> Entretenimiento • La gran terraza sobre la que se levantó el templo romano, está hecha de enormes bloques pétreos, cortados y colocados en épocas remotas con enorme
> ...



a las buenas Noches.

jo. Sin preguntas. Sin imaginación.

tienes algo q aportar.

No solo tu aport.

Que ese pedazo de Piedra. Onde tiene que ir.
y porque va a ese sitio.

es un error pensar que tiene que pertenecer a la construcción x cojones

_


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (6 Feb 2022)

Técnicas para mover piedras de grandes volúmenes hay todas las que quieras.

Los romanos echaban montañas abajo usando corrientes de agua.

Probablemente moverían estas piedras deslizándolas sobre ríos de grasa.

El ser humano de hoy en día es el mismo de hace 5000 años.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (6 Feb 2022)

Aquí cortando una roca con un rayo laser


----------



## cerilloprieto (7 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Una tribu que lleva miles de años.
> 
> 
> Los de los troncos que me expliquen los bloques chinos de decenas de miles de toneladas
> ...



Cuanto más antiguos son los hallazgos de ruinas, más avanzada es la tecnología aplicada en dichas ruinas. Está demostrada la utilización de geopolímeros en las ruinas de al menos 40.000 años, técnica desconocida por nosotros. Por no hablar de la precisión en el ajuste de las piezas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Si?
> 
> Lo conocías? Por qué es falso?



con miles de esclavos picando durante años se puede hacer de todo , hasta cierto límite. 

Las piedras de las pirámides las movieron con un simple " palo " gigante rotando en el suelo y haciendo de grúa . 






Cantera de Yangshan LocalizaciónyHistoria


La cantera de Yangshan ( chino :阳山碑材; pinyin : Yángshān bēi cái ; literalmente, 'Material de estela de Yangshan') es una antigua cantera de piedra cerca de Nanjing , China. Utilizado durante muchos siglos como fuente de piedra para edificios y monumentos de Nanjing, se conserva como sitio...




hmong.es













Después de que Zhu Yuanzhang (el emperador Hongwu) fundara la dinastía Ming en 1368, la ciudad de Nanjing se convirtió en la capital de su imperio. La cantera de Yangshan se convirtió en la principal fuente de piedra para los principales proyectos de construcción que cambiaron la faz de Nanjing. [4] En 1405, el hijo de Hongwu, el Emperador Yongle , ordenó el corte de una estela gigante en esta cantera, para usarla en el Mausoleo Ming Xiaoling de su difunto padre. De acuerdo con el diseño habitual de una estela conmemorativa china , se cortaron tres piezas separadas: la base de la estela rectangular (pedestal), el cuerpo de la estela y la cabeza de la estela (corona, que se decorará con un diseño de dragón). Después de que se realizó la mayor parte del trabajo de corte de piedra, los arquitectos se dieron cuenta de que mover piedras tan grandes de Yangshan a Ming Xiaoling, y mucho menos instalarlas allí de manera adecuada, no sería físicamente posible. Como resultado, el proyecto fue abandonado. 






Cantera de Yangshan LocalizaciónyHistoria


La cantera de Yangshan ( chino :阳山碑材; pinyin : Yángshān bēi cái ; literalmente, 'Material de estela de Yangshan') es una antigua cantera de piedra cerca de Nanjing , China. Utilizado durante muchos siglos como fuente de piedra para edificios y monumentos de Nanjing, se conserva como sitio...




hmong.es


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

Yo no digo que sean aliens, sino técnicas prácticas, técnicas olvidadas y algunos artilugios tecnológicos, aunque sean de madera


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> con miles de esclavos picando durante años se puede hacer de todo , hasta cierto límite.
> 
> Las piedras de las pirámides las movieron con un simple " palo " gigante rotando en el suelo y haciendo de grúa .
> 
> ...



Leí que las movieron parcialmente. De todas formas si pensaron que moverian piedras de decenas de miles de toneladas es porque movieron anteriormente piedras de miles de toneladas


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Los egipcios nos hicieron un croquis:



Esos croquis han podido ser realizados por los piratas hijos de la gran bretaña bajo pedido de Roma, pues han sido ellos casi en exclusiva los que han estado enredando en las pirámides desde el siglo 19. Su ejecución puede ser para adoctrinar y despistar a la chusma que puede hacer preguntas indiscretas no convenientes que pueden desmontar cierta creencia religiosa muy influyente y con gran número de fieles practicantes.


----------



## azazel_iii (7 Feb 2022)

Loignorito dijo:


> Todo eso está muy bien, y el tipo se lo ha currado. Ahora bien ¿pensamos en el firme desde la cantera al lugar destinado? por que mover un monolito de 1000 toneladas o más sobre tierra... como que es un problema serio. Y más si hablamos de las protuberancias y desniveles del terreno.
> 
> Luego está el asunto de emplazarlo 'a su altura'. Y esto teniendo en cuenta también el firme y la resistencia de los materiales de la 'maquinaria' que lo ha de elevar.
> 
> No digo que sea imposible, el ingenio humano es increíble, pero que es una obra hercúlea, de ello no hay duda, y que tales volúmenes sirven de prueba (circunstancial) para argumentar que existían tecnologías que hemos perdido, o bien, humanoides de envergadura colosal, pues también.



¿Quizás con barcazas? Igual el bloque lo movían a una zona inundable donde lo dejaban posar sobre barcazas, inundaban la zona y luego quizás tenían algún tipo de canal que lo llevaba a la obra. Los romanos ya movían ríos para sus trabajos de mineria, no es descartable que por ejemplo en Egipto se usara esa técnica, sobre todo en zonas con pocos accidentes geográficos.


----------



## Al-paquia (7 Feb 2022)

Todo es ponerse


----------



## Nefersen (7 Feb 2022)

Dadme un punto de apoyo y moveré el mundo.


----------



## wopa (7 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Los egipcios nos hicieron un croquis:




¿En serio alguien se cree que con esa técnica se puede hacer una pirámide perfecta de millón y medio de piedras de decenas de toneladas *(una cada dos minutos) veinte años sin parar a 150 metros de altura*? Sin parar. ¿En serio? Ya no es sólo el tiempo. Es EL ESPACIO. Porque no hay espacio físico para desarrollar esa tarea como ahí se plantea. Simplemente no lo hay.

No hay cantera hoy en día que saque un pedrolo de esos cada dos minutos. No la hay. No digamos ya si sus herramientas son palos, cuerdas y cobre.


----------



## jaimitoabogado (7 Feb 2022)

Pues yo se de uno que te monta una pared de ladrillos en media hora y con un cigarro en la boca


----------



## azazel_iii (7 Feb 2022)

wopa dijo:


> ¿En serio alguien se cree que con esa técnica se puede hacer una pirámide perfecta de millón y medio de piedras de decenas de toneladas *(una cada dos minutos) veinte años sin parar a 150 metros de altura*? Sin parar. ¿En serio? Ya no es sólo el tiempo. Es EL ESPACIO. Porque no hay espacio físico para desarrollar esa tarea como ahí se plantea. Simplemente no lo hay.
> 
> No hay cantera hoy en día que saque un pedrolo de esos cada dos minutos. No la hay. No digamos ya si sus herramientas son palos, cuerdas y cobre.



¿Y con moldes de madera y siendo los bloques fabricados _in situ_? Es decir, los bloques no son más que una especie de argamasa compactada que quedaba perfecta puesto que se hacia con moldes. Hay un vídeo por ahí que explica algo parecido.

Lo he encontrado:



Eso tiene todo el sentido del mundo.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (7 Feb 2022)

Pues el Dios Baal les ayudo.


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

Se pueden hacer caminar, 



Hay moais enormes, un vídeo de uno andando casi solo bajando una colina, a ver si lo encuentro


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

volviendo al tema de los moais, la mayoria son de 50-70 toneladas, no es mucho, pero suficiente y mas teniendo en cuenta que los llevaban de canteras muy empinadas, no como las egipcias que eran casi a ras de suelo. El mas grande sin terminar era de unas 150 toneladas.

respecto a la fabricacion de piedras, es totalemente viable, en la america precolombina ya se cree que se hacía, usando hierbas. Habia un fraile llamado padre lira a finales de siglo que tenía la formula de licuarlas, solo que no habia conseguido volverlas solidas de nuevo



Docencia e Investigación


----------



## Nefersen (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Xάος (7 Feb 2022)

Sin tener ni puta idea, en caso de que las piedras se transportasen, se necesitaría una amalgama de troncos, poleas y mecanismos.

Entiendo que al final los troncos y la madera se degradan, pero, ¿No hay absolutamente ninguna prueba ni resto material de cómo las transportaron?

Cierto es que los seres humanos somos igual de inteligentes ahora que hace 5000 años, y antiguamente se utilizaban mecanismos que hoy no te los diseña ni el mejor ingeniero y se hacían verdaderas burradas con los conocimientos disponibles, pero hay cosas como el corte perfecto de ciertas piedras que ostia...


----------



## El Gran Cid (7 Feb 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Es matemático y no tiene misterio. Así a ojo un esclavo puede arrastrar una piedra de 50 kilos, entonces para arrastrar una piedra de 1.000 toneladas o 1.000.000 kilos pues hacen falta 20.000 esclavos y de eso había de sobra. No hay que buscar aliens ni atlantes ni pollas.



Falso. Primero porque es prerromana y no se sabe bien de quién, por lo que disponer de 20 mil esclavos más la correspondiente vigilancia y supervisión como que no era tan sencillo.

Y segundo: ¿cómo haces para que tiren 20 mil esclavos a la vez?


----------



## 11kjuan (7 Feb 2022)

Gracias Herminio


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Feb 2022)

no movieron nada
las hicieron allí mismo


----------



## Fra Diavolo (7 Feb 2022)

El otro día vi un documental donde se hablaba que el problema no era mover un bloque, sino la cantidad de bloques que se habían tallado, transportado y colocado en el tiempo que se supone que duró la construcción de una de las pirámides grandes (no recuerdo si hablaba de la de Keops).

Eran un huevo de bloques diarios, y salían con una galga comprobando las tolerancias y estaban tallados con una exactitud acojonante.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

Xάος dijo:


> Sin tener ni puta idea, en caso de que las piedras se transportasen, se necesitaría una amalgama de troncos, poleas y mecanismos.
> 
> Entiendo que al final los troncos y la madera se degradan, pero, ¿No hay absolutamente ninguna prueba ni resto material de cómo las transportaron?
> 
> Cierto es que los seres humanos somos igual de inteligentes ahora que hace 5000 años, y antiguamente se utilizaban mecanismos que hoy no te los diseña ni el mejor ingeniero y se hacían verdaderas burradas con los conocimientos disponibles, pero hay cosas como el corte perfecto de ciertas piedras que ostia...



Exacto


----------



## InKilinaTor (7 Feb 2022)

Dame un punto de apoyo y moveré el.mundo.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (7 Feb 2022)

La movieron los catalanes 
Lo dice la matemática de la historia


----------



## lefebre (7 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que no que no.... que no lo veo, ahí metes una palanca y es que ni lo mueves por muy fuerte que sea la palanca, y si eres capaz de subir eso a troncos para rodar, cosa que dudo, los aplasta como si fuesen sandias, yo no concibo que ese pedazo de monstruo se pueda mover sin maquinaria hidráulica, y te digo una cosa, tendría que ser muy potente también, eso no lo mueve una retroexcavadora grande....



Nadie dice que tú lo veas. De hecho, lo que tienes que ver es menos televisión .


----------



## Julc (7 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Ok está muy bien el ejemplo
> 
> _hizo construir una vía desmontable hasta la costa y diseñó un enorme trineo metálico que se deslizaba por esta vía, haciendo posible el transporte. Aun así, hicieron falta 400 hombres trabajando durante 9 meses para trasladar la roca._
> 
> ...



Te pongo como ejemplo la roca más pesada movida por el ser humano y dices que no vale.
Pues venga, aliens.


----------



## Cuncas (7 Feb 2022)

Yo solo en un almacén apilaba mesas montadas de oficina a 4 alturas y nadie se explicaba como lo hacía.


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> El otro día vi un documental donde se hablaba que el problema no era mover un bloque, sino la cantidad de bloques que se habían tallado, transportado y colocado en el tiempo que se supone que duró la construcción de una de las pirámides grandes (no recuerdo si hablaba de la de Keops).
> 
> Eran un huevo de bloques diarios, y salían con una galga comprobando las tolerancias y estaban tallados con una exactitud acojonante.



El tema es que no saben ni cuando las construyeron, ni cuánto duro la construcción, y si lo saben lo callan.
Es sabido que las pirámides cambiaron de cartucho de faraón en bastantes ocasiones, aparte que nos cuentan que sobre el 3k antes de Cristo empezaron a reinar los faraones, se tiraron 500 años haciendo pruebas con mastabas y escalonadas, y de golpe zas, 3 pirámides enormes construidas en 100 años, y luego raca, ni una más a ese nivel. Todas las siguientes hechas mierda.

Luego viene la teoría de que están alineadas con Orión en la posición de hace más de 10k años, cuando se supon que no es posible, más o menos en la época del gran diluvio









Teoría de la correlación de Orión - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Claro, eso no gusta, porque daría validez a la biblia, cambiaría el calendario conocido, dejaría a toda la arqueología con el culo torcido y los egiptólogos tendrían que buscar otro curro, está vez de vendehumos reconocidos porque todo lo que han estado contado es mentira.


----------



## Conde Duckula (7 Feb 2022)

El problema que se os escapa es de donde sacan material capaz de mover eso. Ahí pones troncos debajo, suponiendo que eres capaz de poner troncos debajo. ¿Que material aguanta ese peso sin reventar? ¿Madera? La madera, te lo dice cualquier minero, revienta por dentro y aguanta lo que aguanta en la mina, por cuestión de equilibrio, etc...
Pero hacerlo girar luego es imposible sin que acabe hecho astillas.


----------



## Teniente_Dan (7 Feb 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Yo solo en un almacén apilaba mesas montadas de oficina a 4 alturas y nadie se explicaba como lo hacía.



¿Planos inclinados?


----------



## Cuncas (7 Feb 2022)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> ¿Planos inclinados?



¿Planos inclinados? ¿Te refieres a preapilar en ángulo y luego enderezar? No, además así la mesa de abajo crujiría, las mesas tenían que quedar en perfecto estado para ser usadas de cara al público. A peso y palanca, por eso no se lo explicaban unos mindundis de gimnasio de oficina.


----------



## Mike Littoris (7 Feb 2022)

se trata evidentemente de tecnología extraterrestre, de aliénigenas que viajan miles de años a través de la galaxia en naves espaciales avanzadísimas enseñando a las civilizaciones que se encuentran a mover piedras gigantes


----------



## cabronavirus (7 Feb 2022)

Lo hicieron los aliens.


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

no necesitas una cuerta enorme, solamente miles normales

como ejemplo, gulliver, con cuerdas pequeñas consiguen amarrarle, lo mismo te pueden hacer a ti con hilo de pescar usando la cantidad necesaria, no necesitas una maroma de barco


----------



## JuanMacClane (7 Feb 2022)

Ésta es otra prueba más de que realmente estamos en un Metaverso.


----------



## kenny220 (7 Feb 2022)

Al que dice como organizar a 20000 tios. 

Hace 200 años sin radio, ni teléfono los ejércitos napoleónicos movían a 100.000 tios en pequeños territorios durante días. Los, alimentaban, etc, etc.


----------



## cabronavirus (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Greco (7 Feb 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Es matemático y no tiene misterio. Así a ojo un esclavo puede arrastrar una piedra de 50 kilos, entonces para arrastrar una piedra de 1.000 toneladas o 1.000.000 kilos pues hacen falta 20.000 esclavos y de eso había de sobra. No hay que buscar aliens ni atlantes ni pollas.



Seguro, empujándose en fila, no te jode. Ahora añade sólamente el peso de la longitud de cuerda necesaria para hacer eso que describes.

Serrín en la cabeza es lo que tenéis.


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Feb 2022)

El misterioso castillo de coral de Edward Leedskalnin - YouTube


----------



## GatoAzul (7 Feb 2022)

El Castillo de Coral de Miami guarda el secreto de las pirámides egipcias - video Dailymotion


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Feb 2022)

El cuento de los egipcios follagatos apilapiedras palilleros, es muy similar al cuento de la tia covidia y su hijastra omicrona. Sois infraseres y como tal os tratan. Los piratas hijos de la gran perrisima britaña llegaron alli en el siglo 18 y se hicieron con los derechos de explotación de los terrenos y lo que estaba en el subsuelo. También se hicieron con lo mas importante, los derechos de la NARRATIVA para la goyinada sacrificable mundial. A dia de hoy, los anglosajones poseen muchisima info sobre quien, como y porque se realizaban esas estructuras por todo el mundo y no van a contar la verdad a unos desgarramantas de tres al cuarto. En los archivos Vaticanos y almacenes subterráneos custodiados por el ejército Otanero y Suizo, están escondidos muchos de los enigmas que susocultan. Los yankis nada mas entrar en Bagdad en la guarra del golfo, se fueron a toda ostia al museo arqueológico a robar algunos lingotes de oro y cantidades ingentes de objetos e información sobre una civilización que habitó esa zona hace miles de años.. Susacordais del tanque Abrams custodiando en la puerta principal del museo mientras de dia y de noche entraban a las camaras blindadas del museo grupos de soldados sacando material en camiones y helicopteros? Luego en la telemierda dijeron que unos ladrones irakies contrarios a Sadam habian destruyido el museo.


----------



## bocadRillo (7 Feb 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> El otro día vi un documental donde se hablaba que el problema no era mover un bloque, sino la cantidad de bloques que se habían tallado, transportado y colocado en el tiempo que se supone que duró la construcción de una de las pirámides grandes (no recuerdo si hablaba de la de Keops).
> 
> Eran un huevo de bloques diarios, y salían con una galga comprobando las tolerancias y estaban tallados con una exactitud acojonante.



cemento de fórmula hoy perdida + moldes 
solamente así salen las cuentas


----------



## OvEr0n (7 Feb 2022)

La cubrieron de cobre y en destino pusieron una chatarreria. El resto fue simplemente esperar a las ford transic gitanensis.


----------



## automono (7 Feb 2022)

pensar que se pueden organizar a la vez 15 o 20000 personas para tirar de unas cuerdas hay que ser muy iluso.
además para tener tantos trabajadores dedicados a eso tendrías que tener una logística en alimentación ,ropa herramientas tremenda vamos que seria una ciudad mínimo de dos tres millones de habitantes...


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

si concentras todas las cuerdas en un mismo punto la presion haría que partiera el anclaje. añades cuerdas y por tanto tambien puntos de enganche.


----------



## morethanafeeling (7 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Los egipcios nos hicieron un croquis:



Fíjate que en ese dibujo están moviendo una estatua que debía ser del faraón. No están moviendo una piedra cualquiera. Seguramente la fabricación y traslado de la estatua del faraón sería un evento único y de máxima importancia por el que merecía la pena movilizar y coordinar a cientos o miles de personas. No me imagino haciendo lo mismo para mover cada uno de los 2.300.000 bloques de piedra de la gran pirámide.

Yo cada vez tengo más claro que antiguamente debieron existir civilizaciones tecnológicamente muy avanzadas. El Homo Sapiens existe desde hace 315.000 años y sin embargo nuestra historia "conocida" se remonta prácticamente a los últimos 12.000 años. ¿Qué sucedió durante los 300.000 años anteriores? Pudieron surgir y caer muchas civilizaciones de las que ya es prácticamente imposible encontrar ningún resto excepto de sus más grandes construcciones, las únicas capaces de perdurar después de miles de años. Y si se encuentra algún objeto que no cuadra con la historia oficial simplemente se aparta. Los sótanos de los museos están llenos de objetos que no se han podido catalogar porque no cuadraban con la historia oficial y se apartan como "anomalías".

Hay que tener en cuenta que el conocimiento siempre suele estar en poder de una élite intelectual. Ante cualquier catástrofe que sufra una civilización que acabe con la mayor parte de su población es normal que el conocimiento se pierda. Si ahora mismo hubiese alguna pandemia o evento desastroso que acabase con nuestra civilización los supervivientes tendrían que empezar prácticamente desde cero, y con el paso de los siglos sería normal que nuestra tecnología y logros se perdieran en el recuerdo. Es posible que muchas civilizaciones hayan pasado por ese proceso de extinción y olvido, y que a la nuestra algún día le suceda lo mismo. Lo que está claro es que es ridículo pensar que esos templos mastodónticos realizados con piedras de cientos y miles de toneladas se construyeron con palos y rudimentarias poleas.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (7 Feb 2022)

Quizá Mr Caterpillar tuvo un ancestro con visión megalómana.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (7 Feb 2022)

JoséBatallas dijo:


> - Gigantes: Muchos advierten que el lugar pudo ser construido por gigantes. Por esos seres de enorme tamaño que aparecen en textos y mitologías de pueblos por todo el planeta.
> 
> - Otra civilización: Otros indican que podría ser uno de los pocos vestigios que nos hubiera dejado otra humanidad, una previa a nosotros, que habría habitado el planeta antes de nuestra existencia y que desarrollara una tecnología tan avanzada como para poder llegar a mover esos colosales bloques de piedra.
> 
> - Puerto espacial: Tal vez la más interesante sea la que refiere que podría tratarse de un puerto espacial. Una superficie sobre la que naves venidas de otros planetas pudieran despegar y aterrizar. Por supuesto, construida por unos seres venidos de lejanos mundos.



¿No serás Bruno Cardeñosa, verdad?


----------



## deadbysunrise (7 Feb 2022)

Y ya no es solo por el tema de mover las piedras encima de los troncos.
Al ser tan largas algunas piedras y con un peso tan alto sería muy fácil que se quebraran y partieran.
Moverlas así tendría le daría a la piedra un traqueteo que no veas. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## deadbysunrise (7 Feb 2022)

Y ya no es solo por el tema de mover las piedras encima de los troncos.
Al ser tan largas algunas piedras y con un peso tan alto sería muy fácil que se quebraran y partieran.
Moverlas así le daría a la piedra un traqueteo que no veas. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Fíjate que en ese dibujo están moviendo una estatua que debía ser del faraón. No están moviendo una piedra cualquiera. Seguramente la fabricación y traslado de la estatua del faraón sería un evento único y de máxima importancia por el que merecía la pena movilizar y coordinar a cientos o miles de personas. No me imagino haciendo lo mismo para mover cada uno de los 2.300.000 bloques de piedra de la gran pirámide.
> 
> Yo cada vez tengo más claro que antiguamente debieron existir civilizaciones tecnológicamente muy avanzadas. El Homo Sapiens existe desde hace 315.000 años y sin embargo nuestra historia "conocida" se remonta prácticamente a los últimos 12.000 años. ¿Qué sucedió durante los 300.000 años anteriores? Pudieron surgir y caer muchas civilizaciones de las que ya es prácticamente imposible encontrar ningún resto excepto de sus más grandes construcciones, las únicas capaces de perdurar después de miles de años. Y si se encuentra algún objeto que no cuadra con la historia oficial simplemente se aparta. Los sótanos de los museos están llenos de objetos que no se han podido catalogar porque no cuadraban con la historia oficial y se apartan como "anomalías".
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el conocimiento siempre suele estar en poder de una élite intelectual. Ante cualquier catástrofe que sufra una civilización que acabe con la mayor parte de su población es normal que el conocimiento se pierda. Si ahora mismo hubiese alguna pandemia o evento desastroso que acabase con nuestra civilización los supervivientes tendrían que empezar prácticamente desde cero, y con el paso de los siglos sería normal que nuestra tecnología y logros se perdieran en el recuerdo. Es posible que muchas civilizaciones hayan pasado por ese proceso de extinción y olvido, y que a la nuestra algún día le suceda lo mismo. Lo que está claro es que es ridículo pensar que esos templos mastodónticos realizados con piedras de cientos y miles de toneladas se construyeron con palos y rudimentarias poleas.



de las unicas que tragan y poniendo miles de pegas mas allá del 6000 ac son las de gobleki tepe, el resto las datan siempre entre el 3-4000 ac, las piramides, stone henge, zoser. De hecho, gobleki tepe la descartan siempre de las estadisticas. 

Siempre todo acorde al relato del gran diluvio, de hecho el mito de tartessos es anterior a esa fecha, y no queda nada, igual que las construcciones de doñana y la desembocadora del guadalquivir, lugar donde se situaba teoricamente la Atlantida.


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Fíjate que en ese dibujo están moviendo una estatua que debía ser del faraón. No están moviendo una piedra cualquiera. Seguramente la fabricación y traslado de la estatua del faraón sería un evento único y de máxima importancia por el que merecía la pena movilizar y coordinar a cientos o miles de personas. No me imagino haciendo lo mismo para mover cada uno de los 2.300.000 bloques de piedra de la gran pirámide.
> 
> Yo cada vez tengo más claro que antiguamente debieron existir civilizaciones tecnológicamente muy avanzadas. El Homo Sapiens existe desde hace 315.000 años y sin embargo nuestra historia "conocida" se remonta prácticamente a los últimos 12.000 años. ¿Qué sucedió durante los 300.000 años anteriores? Pudieron surgir y caer muchas civilizaciones de las que ya es prácticamente imposible encontrar ningún resto excepto de sus más grandes construcciones, las únicas capaces de perdurar después de miles de años. Y si se encuentra algún objeto que no cuadra con la historia oficial simplemente se aparta. Los sótanos de los museos están llenos de objetos que no se han podido catalogar porque no cuadraban con la historia oficial y se apartan como "anomalías".
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el conocimiento siempre suele estar en poder de una élite intelectual. Ante cualquier catástrofe que sufra una civilización que acabe con la mayor parte de su población es normal que el conocimiento se pierda. Si ahora mismo hubiese alguna pandemia o evento desastroso que acabase con nuestra civilización los supervivientes tendrían que empezar prácticamente desde cero, y con el paso de los siglos sería normal que nuestra tecnología y logros se perdieran en el recuerdo. Es posible que muchas civilizaciones hayan pasado por ese proceso de extinción y olvido, y que a la nuestra algún día le suceda lo mismo. Lo que está claro es que es ridículo pensar que esos templos mastodónticos realizados con piedras de cientos y miles de toneladas se construyeron con palos y rudimentarias poleas.




Simplemente en el museo de Menorca, en el sótano, en la parte talayotica había monedas no catalogadas, figuras egipcias, figuras asiáticas y algunas herramientas que no existían allí. Pregunté porqué no las exponían y decían que no tenían valor porqué podría ser por comercio, contaminación etc ..

No se... Figuritas egipcias en Menorca me llaman la atención e igual si era por comercio


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Feb 2022)

Eran civilizaciones con un nivel de conciencia tan elevado que podían realizar esas hazañas colosales. Pero los investigadores siguen intentando buscar la explicación en la ciencia y en la dimensión física.


----------



## meanboy (7 Feb 2022)

Lo hicieron como en las piramides, lo mismo que ahora y se llama " encofrado"


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

Up


----------



## Pinchazo (7 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no veo la manera de mover ese pedazo de piedra sin maquinaria, la verdad...



Con pastecas, poleas de varios tipos, palancas, engranajes... conociendo o intuyendo los principios físicos, se pueden hacer cosas increíbles sin necesidad de motores como tales.

Se logra aumentar la fuerza a cambio de convertir un gasto energético en otro. Por ejemplo, que un grupo de caballos tire del bloque usando una cuerda y ciertos trucos, el recorrido de 100m de los caballos en un desplazamiento de un metro del bloque (siendo que multiplicas la fuerza de tiro por 100). Y así, a base de repetir y repetir, lo mueves lo que necesites.

Un caballo podría llegar a tirar de casi una tonelada en un caso extremo (con sobreesfuerzo). Digamos que lo reduces a 100, porque no está sobre una superficie rodante adecuada, sino sobre algo manual como troncos o así. Con el truco de multiplicar por 100, y con 10 caballos, puedes mover 100*100*10 peso. 100 toneladas.

Si son piedras de 1000 toneladas, probablemente necesitarás elevar ese número de caballos hasta cien, o cambiar el truco de multiplicación por aún más, pero claro, eso lo haría más lento aún.

Definitivamente para realizar ese tipo de obras, es necesario un conocimiento al menos básico de esas técnicas. Es posible que si la historia de ese conocimiento no concuerda, es posible que se perdiera y se redescubriera después. Es bastante probable que en la antigüedad esas cosas hayan pasado múltiples veces. La falta de paso de conocimiento puede hacer que la tecnología tenga que redescubrirse varias veces.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Feb 2022)

Como se nota que los que escriben aqui no han doblao el lomo ni levantao mini bloques en su vida...


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (7 Feb 2022)

meanboy dijo:


> Lo hicieron como en las piramides, lo mismo que ahora y se llama " encofrado"



_Asín _es.


----------



## meanboy (7 Feb 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> _Asín _es.



Les hemos jodido el misterio


----------



## Jebediah (7 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Sabías que los trilitones son los bloques de construcción más grandes del mundo antiguo? • Por la Calle del Medio
> 
> 
> Entretenimiento • La gran terraza sobre la que se levantó el templo romano, está hecha de enormes bloques pétreos, cortados y colocados en épocas remotas con enorme
> ...



¿1.600 hombres para mover un pedrusco te parecen muchos? Si esa gente tenía 10 esclavos por persona para abanicarle cuando estaban sentados...


----------



## Azrael_II (7 Feb 2022)

Jebediah dijo:


> ¿1.600 hombres para mover un pedrusco te parecen muchos? Si esa gente tenía 10 esclavos por persona para abanicarle cuando estaban sentados...



Para hoy en día sí


----------



## Jebediah (7 Feb 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Fíjate que en ese dibujo están moviendo una estatua que debía ser del faraón. No están moviendo una piedra cualquiera. Seguramente la fabricación y traslado de la estatua del faraón sería un evento único y de máxima importancia por el que merecía la pena movilizar y coordinar a cientos o miles de personas. No me imagino haciendo lo mismo para mover cada uno de los 2.300.000 bloques de piedra de la gran pirámide.
> 
> Yo cada vez tengo más claro que antiguamente debieron existir civilizaciones tecnológicamente muy avanzadas. El Homo Sapiens existe desde hace 315.000 años y sin embargo nuestra historia "conocida" se remonta prácticamente a los últimos 12.000 años. ¿Qué sucedió durante los 300.000 años anteriores? Pudieron surgir y caer muchas civilizaciones de las que ya es prácticamente imposible encontrar ningún resto excepto de sus más grandes construcciones, las únicas capaces de perdurar después de miles de años. Y si se encuentra algún objeto que no cuadra con la historia oficial simplemente se aparta. Los sótanos de los museos están llenos de objetos que no se han podido catalogar porque no cuadraban con la historia oficial y se apartan como "anomalías".
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el conocimiento siempre suele estar en poder de una élite intelectual. Ante cualquier catástrofe que sufra una civilización que acabe con la mayor parte de su población es normal que el conocimiento se pierda. Si ahora mismo hubiese alguna pandemia o evento desastroso que acabase con nuestra civilización los supervivientes tendrían que empezar prácticamente desde cero, y con el paso de los siglos sería normal que nuestra tecnología y logros se perdieran en el recuerdo. Es posible que muchas civilizaciones hayan pasado por ese proceso de extinción y olvido, y que a la nuestra algún día le suceda lo mismo. Lo que está claro es que es ridículo pensar que esos templos mastodónticos realizados con piedras de cientos y miles de toneladas se construyeron con palos y rudimentarias poleas.



¿A qué te refieres con "tecnológicamente muy avanzados"?


----------



## Jebediah (7 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Para hoy en día sí



¿Y para ayer en noche?


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Feb 2022)

En Francia, en Locmariaquer, ya movieron un menhir de 330 toneladas hace 5.000 años.









Locmariaquer megaliths - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Feb 2022)

Algo que no se dice por ninguna de las partes, ni la arqueologia oficial, ni la magufería pro Däniken, es el probable uso de la fuerza animal, bueyes, animales de tiro, etc...

Pero Heródoto habla explícitamente de máquinas, grúas que elevaban los bloques en el caso de la Gran Pirámide, no menciona, sin embargo, que fuerza o energía movía esas máquinas, si humana, animal o de otra clase. Yo apuesto que usaban contrapesos, cómo Arquímedes en Siracusa, el cual se formó en Egipto, donde muy probablemente aprendió los principios y la aplicación para sus máquinas.


----------



## 2 años (7 Feb 2022)

Que fueron aliens joder.

Después de viajar miles de años luz con una tecnología inimaginable hoy en día, llegaron aquí y se pusieron a cortar pedrolos grandes y a amontonarlos, y luego se fueron.

Es asín, alomejor era un hobby que tenían, o una competición a ver qué alien amontonaba más pedrolos. O que no tenían un lego como dios manda para los bebés aliens.

O que eran de Bilbao, pero del Bilbao de un planeta en el quinto coño.


----------



## simenthal (7 Feb 2022)

Pinchazo dijo:


> Con pastecas, poleas de varios tipos, palancas, engranajes... conociendo o intuyendo los principios físicos, se pueden hacer cosas increíbles sin necesidad de motores como tales.
> 
> Se logra aumentar la fuerza a cambio de convertir un gasto energético en otro. Por ejemplo, que un grupo de caballos tire del bloque usando una cuerda y ciertos trucos, el recorrido de 100m de los caballos en un desplazamiento de un metro del bloque (siendo que multiplicas la fuerza de tiro por 100). Y así, a base de repetir y repetir, lo mueves lo que necesites.
> 
> ...



Creo que no había caballos domesticados por esos lares y en esas épocas


----------



## Pinchazo (7 Feb 2022)

simenthal dijo:


> Creo que no había caballos domesticados por esos lares y en esas épocas



No lo pensé, la verdad. No soy consciente de las fechas y que animales había disponibles.

Pero en todo caso, vale con animales de tiro. ¿Es posible que tuvieran incluso elefantes?


----------



## Sistémico (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## tixel (7 Feb 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Fíjate que en ese dibujo están moviendo una estatua que debía ser del faraón. No están moviendo una piedra cualquiera. Seguramente la fabricación y traslado de la estatua del faraón sería un evento único y de máxima importancia por el que merecía la pena movilizar y coordinar a cientos o miles de personas. No me imagino haciendo lo mismo para mover cada uno de los 2.300.000 bloques de piedra de la gran pirámide.
> 
> Yo cada vez tengo más claro que antiguamente debieron existir civilizaciones tecnológicamente muy avanzadas. El Homo Sapiens existe desde hace 315.000 años y sin embargo nuestra historia "conocida" se remonta prácticamente a los últimos 12.000 años. ¿Qué sucedió durante los 300.000 años anteriores? Pudieron surgir y caer muchas civilizaciones de las que ya es prácticamente imposible encontrar ningún resto excepto de sus más grandes construcciones, las únicas capaces de perdurar después de miles de años. Y si se encuentra algún objeto que no cuadra con la historia oficial simplemente se aparta. Los sótanos de los museos están llenos de objetos que no se han podido catalogar porque no cuadraban con la historia oficial y se apartan como "anomalías".
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el conocimiento siempre suele estar en poder de una élite intelectual. Ante cualquier catástrofe que sufra una civilización que acabe con la mayor parte de su población es normal que el conocimiento se pierda. Si ahora mismo hubiese alguna pandemia o evento desastroso que acabase con nuestra civilización los supervivientes tendrían que empezar prácticamente desde cero, y con el paso de los siglos sería normal que nuestra tecnología y logros se perdieran en el recuerdo. Es posible que muchas civilizaciones hayan pasado por ese proceso de extinción y olvido, y que a la nuestra algún día le suceda lo mismo. Lo que está claro es que es ridículo pensar que esos templos mastodónticos realizados con piedras de cientos y miles de toneladas se construyeron con palos y rudimentarias poleas.



Partes de premisas equivocadas y por eso el resultado es equivocado. ¿Quién te dice a ti que el homo sapiens tiene 315.000 años ? ¿los cientontificos? ¿tienes idea de las metodologías que utilizan para llegar a esas cifras? ¿tienes idea de la ideología que hay detrás para llegar a esas cifras? Lo único demostrable es que la primera civilización conocida fue en Mesopotamia hace 7000 años y ya tenían ciudades, dominaban el metal, tenían animales domesticados, agricultura y escritura? Todo lo demás del australopitecus y todas esas mierdas son cuentos sin más fundamento que lo que dicen unos señores que dicen que son científicos y que lo que dicen ellos es lo único que cuenta.
A todo esto, no serás tan tonto para creer en el darwinismo la evolución y todas esas cosas de las que no hay una puñetera prueba.


----------



## Gusman (7 Feb 2022)

Antes de las vacunas y el veneno que nos inoculan por diferentes vías, los seres humanos eran como supermán prácticamente y vivian cientos de años. Ahora estamos derroidos.


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Feb 2022)

tixel dijo:


> Todo lo demás del australopitecus y todas esas mierdas son cuentos sin más fundamento que lo que dicen unos señores que dicen que son científicos y que lo que dicen ellos es lo único que cuenta.



Sólidos fundamentos en forma de fósiles.


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Sólidos fundamentos en forma de fósiles.



Los fósiles no son el problema, es la interpretación de los mismos y cerril empecinamiento en posturas equivocas que no quieren cambiar por qué los libros son asin


----------



## parserito (7 Feb 2022)

automono dijo:


> los que dicen que con esclavos mueves esos pedrolos, no han cogido un palet de 500kg con un toro, qie es una mierda pinchada en un palo.
> 
> Pues eso ni con troncos ni con poleas.



yo he tirado de pales de 500 con traspaleta manual, tampoco hay que exagerar.


----------



## cerilloprieto (7 Feb 2022)

Fábrica consistente en bloques de geopolímeros, producidos en serie a modo industrial











Las H se entrelazaban con otras piezas, formando los cimientos de una gran plataforma o explanada, que se cree podría ser un puerto. Científicos serios lo datan entre 40 mil y 14 mil años. La oficialidad sionista, en unos ridículos 1500 años


----------



## ueee3 (7 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que no que no.... que no lo veo, ahí metes una palanca y es que ni lo mueves por muy fuerte que sea la palanca, y si eres capaz de subir eso a troncos para rodar, cosa que dudo, los aplasta como si fuesen sandias, yo no concibo que ese pedazo de monstruo se pueda mover sin maquinaria hidráulica, y te digo una cosa, tendría que ser muy potente también, eso no lo mueve una retroexcavadora grande....



¿Y cientos de personas tirando de cuerdas?


----------



## derepen (7 Feb 2022)

1:00:06

Cientos de levitadores!


----------



## Euron G. (7 Feb 2022)

Lo diseñaron y construyeron mujeres, de eso no existe la más mínima discrepancia.


----------



## automono (7 Feb 2022)

parserito dijo:


> yo he tirado de pales de 500 con traspaleta manual, tampoco hay que exagerar.



y yo, y te das cuenta que 500kg pesan, eso con herramienta moderna.
Aqui hablamos de mover muchas veces mas peso, con cuerdas de fibra natural y piezas en madera.
No se puede, no hay palanca o rodillos que aguanten eso. 
Ya solo meter los "rulos" de madera , aunque sea excavando debajo, es una odisea, pero despues levantar una mole de piedra para colcarla en el sitio...


----------



## Polybolis (7 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Fábrica consistente en bloques de geopolímeros, producidos en serie a modo industrial
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934734
> Ver archivo adjunto 934735
> ...



Si os fijáis, la forma de tratar la piedra de los egipcios y los preincas es diferente.

En bloques de granito alrededor de la gran pirámide pueden verse agujeros cilíndricos de taladro y las muescas del taladro avanzando (del orden de 10 veces más rápido que los actuales con punta de diamante). También pueden verse cortes como hechos a láser, por la textura de plastilina cortada que queda en el granito.

En sitios como Cuzco o Puma Punku (de donde son esas fotos si no me equivoco) puedes ver como las rocas están abombadas como si las hubieran reblandecido y apilado unas sobre otras, deformándose por el peso de las de más arriba. Y en este caso particular de los bloques en forma de H, es que joder, hasta se ven las burbujas de aire del molde en la superficie de la roca


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Para los de las poleas, si bien he puesto este ejemplo porqué es el más espectacular bien finalizado, puedo poner el ejemplo más bestia del ser humano y no podia ser en otro lugar que en China
> 
> No hablamos de miles de toneladas sino de decenas de miles de toneladas...
> 
> ...



donde es esto de China?

Para leer sobre Baalbeck, Los Magos de los Dioses, de Hancock


----------



## Freedomfighter (7 Feb 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Y cientos de personas tirando de cuerdas?



Pues sigo sin verlo, y menos en aquella época donde las cuerdas eran artesanales, y ni siquiera creo que las maromas marinas actuales de hoy día soportasen los newton de fuerza para tirar de semejante bloque...


----------



## EXTOUAREG (7 Feb 2022)

Además de la mano de obra humana no se baraja la posibilidad de que tirasen elefantes u otros animales de carga de esas enormes piedras?


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Se pueden hacer caminar,
> 
> 
> 
> Hay moais enormes, un vídeo de uno andando casi solo bajando una colina, a ver si lo encuentro




El problema de los moais es ligeramente diferente: la mayoria son de basalto y no quedan canteras de basalto en la superficie de la isla de Pascua. Las han encontrado todas bajo el nivel del mar.

Si recordara fuente donde lo lei la postearia.


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Feb 2022)

silenus dijo:


> Los egipcios nos hicieron un croquis:



Aqui hay 60 personas tirando a 50kg x 60 = 3.000 kg
50 kg es poco, en crossfit se arrastran ruedas de 80kg a pelo con la rueda haciendo friccion en el suelo x 60 tiradores= 4.800kg casi cinco toneladas movidas por sólo 60 personas. 
Y si le metes patines y un material que quita la friccion como aceite o grasa como se ve en el dibujo seguramente cada persona puede arrastrar mucho mas peso.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Claro, eso no gusta, porque daría validez a la biblia, cambiaría el calendario conocido, dejaría a toda la arqueología con el culo torcido y los egiptólogos arqueologos/paleontologos tendrían que buscar otro curro, está vez de vendehumos reconocidos porque todo lo que han estado contado es mentira.



Pues como te leas el ultimo de Hancock (America Antes, cointinuacion de Los Magos de Los Dioses) fliparas


----------



## Derrochaduros (7 Feb 2022)

Lo convertían en un enorme eje con ruedas a los lados al bloque y con unos cabestrantes y la gravedad lo movían y guiaban


----------



## Derrochaduros (7 Feb 2022)

Los egipcios usaban barcos, rampas y cientos de hombres


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Feb 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Fíjate que en ese dibujo están moviendo una estatua que debía ser del faraón. No están moviendo una piedra cualquiera. Seguramente la fabricación y traslado de la estatua del faraón sería un evento único y de máxima importancia por el que merecía la pena movilizar y coordinar a cientos o miles de personas. No me imagino haciendo lo mismo para mover cada uno de los 2.300.000 bloques de piedra de la gran pirámide.
> 
> Yo cada vez tengo más claro que antiguamente debieron existir civilizaciones tecnológicamente muy avanzadas. El Homo Sapiens existe desde hace 315.000 años y sin embargo nuestra historia "conocida" se remonta prácticamente a los últimos 12.000 años. ¿Qué sucedió durante los 300.000 años anteriores? Pudieron surgir y caer muchas civilizaciones de las que ya es prácticamente imposible encontrar ningún resto excepto de sus más grandes construcciones, las únicas capaces de perdurar después de miles de años. Y si se encuentra algún objeto que no cuadra con la historia oficial simplemente se aparta. Los sótanos de los museos están llenos de objetos que no se han podido catalogar porque no cuadraban con la historia oficial y se apartan como "anomalías".
> 
> Hay que tener en cuenta que el conocimiento siempre suele estar en poder de una élite intelectual. Ante cualquier catástrofe que sufra una civilización que acabe con la mayor parte de su población es normal que el conocimiento se pierda. Si ahora mismo hubiese alguna pandemia o evento desastroso que acabase con nuestra civilización los supervivientes tendrían que empezar prácticamente desde cero, y con el paso de los siglos sería normal que nuestra tecnología y logros se perdieran en el recuerdo. Es posible que muchas civilizaciones hayan pasado por ese proceso de extinción y olvido, y que a la nuestra algún día le suceda lo mismo. Lo que está claro es que es ridículo pensar que esos templos mastodónticos realizados con piedras de cientos y miles de toneladas se construyeron con palos y rudimentarias poleas.


----------



## otroyomismo (7 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Sólidos fundamentos en forma de fósiles.



A mi me sorprende siempre que encuentren y clasifiquen tantos restos de hominidos intermedios y no parezca haberlos de los simios actuales.¿No tienen "antecesores"?


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Leí que las movieron parcialmente. De todas formas si pensaron que moverian piedras de decenas de miles de toneladas es porque movieron anteriormente piedras de miles de toneladas



ni te imaginas la fuerza que pueden tener decenas de miles de personas tirando al unísono . 
Por gente que no fuese, lo que faltarían serían cuerdas.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Fábrica consistente en bloques de geopolímeros, producidos en serie a modo industrial
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934734
> Ver archivo adjunto 934735
> ...



Tiahuanaco sí que es un misterio, ahí que si que puede ser que hubiera una mano "extranjera"...


----------



## Derrochaduros (7 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Algo que no se dice por ninguna de las partes, ni la arqueologia oficial, ni la magufería pro Däniken, es el probable uso de la fuerza animal, bueyes, animales de tiro, etc...
> 
> Pero Heródoto habla explícitamente de máquinas, grúas que elevaban los bloques en el caso de la Gran Pirámide, no menciona, sin embargo, que fuerza o energía movía esas máquinas, si humana, animal o de otra clase. Yo apuesto que usaban contrapesos, cómo Arquímedes en Siracusa, el cual se formó en Egipto, donde muy probablemente aprendió los principios y la aplicación para sus máquinas.



Arquímedes inventó la doble polea lo que distribuye mucho el peso y necesitas aplicar menos fuerza para levantar las cosas


----------



## Feynman (7 Feb 2022)

El gran misterio es saber si eran verdes o grises. 

Tambien me pregunto porqué usaron piedras y no cemento para su plataforma espacial.


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

otroyomismo dijo:


> Pues como te leas el ultimo de Hancock (America Antes, cointinuacion de Los Magos de Los Dioses) fliparas



Ya me leí en el instituto el dioses tumbas y sabios y es una puta mierda de cuidado, y eso hace ya siglos, todas las tonterías de lis cientificistas reunidas en un solo volumen de chotocientas paginas


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Aqui hay 60 personas tirando a 50kg x 60 = 3.000 kg
> 50 kg es poco, en crossfit se arrastran ruedas de 80kg a pelo con la rueda haciendo friccion en el suelo x 60 tiradores= 4.800kg casi cinco toneladas movidas por sólo 60 personas.
> Y si le metes patines y un material que quita la friccion como aceite o grasa como se ve en el dibujo seguramente cada persona puede arrastrar mucho mas peso.



Realmente lo que cuesta es arrancar, una vez en movimiento se reduce el esfuerzo.


----------



## Billy Ray (7 Feb 2022)

Derrochaduros dijo:


> Arquímedes inventó la doble polea lo que distribuye mucho el peso y necesitas aplicar menos fuerza para levantar las cosas



¿Lo inventó (polipasto) o lo había visto antes en algún papiro en Alejandria?...


----------



## abe heinsenberg (7 Feb 2022)

los antiguos no eran tan tontos como los pintan ,sólo hay que ver las grandes obras que nos dejaron a lo largo de la historia,poleas,cuerdas,ruedas,grasas,animales y personal,no hay mas secreto


----------



## Derrochaduros (7 Feb 2022)

Billy Ray dijo:


> ¿Lo inventó (polipasto) o lo había visto antes en algún papiro en Alejandria?...



El polipasto lo hicieron famoso los romanos pero se inventó en Alejandría, pero claro era una grúa con sus limitaciones de peso...


----------



## Lubinillo (7 Feb 2022)

Fue una apuesta entre vascos y maños


----------



## fayser (7 Feb 2022)

Puede que la explicación sea tan sencilla como que los hombres de ahora somos tan débiles que no somos capaces de comprender la capacidad de esfuerzo y sufrimiento que tenían nuestros antepasados de hace miles de años.

Eran más fuertes, y los había tan inteligentes o más que ahora, lo que les faltaba eran años de evolución tecnológica que es lo que ha propiciado que ahora no seamos capaces ni de levantarnos de la silla, puesto que ahora todo se hace con máquinas.


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Realmente lo que cuesta es arrancar, una vez en movimiento se reduce el esfuerzo.



Para mi el truco esta en reducir la fricción, esta claro que perfectamente podian tirar 300 personas, que es el número de remeros que tenia una galera grande, con patines o troncos podrian mover unos 20 toneladas a pelo, si a los patines les reduces la friccion moverian muchas mas de 20 toneladas.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (7 Feb 2022)

¿Cuánto pesaba un galeón?


Con un *peso* de aproximadamente 500 toneladas, su tamaño fue aumentando progresivamente con el tiempo, llegando hasta las 800 e incluso las 1000 toneladas.

¿Cuántas personas iban a bordo de una galera?


La *galera* tenía normalmente en el siglo XVI veinticuatro o veinticinco bancos, con cuatro, cinco o seis hombres en cada uno, por lo que solía haber una cantidad de remeros entre los noventa y cinco y los ciento cincuenta (
un ejemplo de como se mueven toneladas,esta vez por el mar,


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Fábrica consistente en bloques de geopolímeros, producidos en serie a modo industrial
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 934734
> Ver archivo adjunto 934735
> ...



Tiahuanaco es casi en su totalidad andesita, de dureza mohs 6. 



En su composición se encuentran materiales ferricos. No es descartable que teniendo metalurgia para el oro, que funde a 1050, pudieran haber obtenido herramientas básicas de hierro mediante fusión con oro, ya que en el pulido se obtiene polvo fino. Recordemos que en la cultura de.tiahuanaco y la inca el oro lo tenían por castigo.

Ahora se ha "descubierto" una aleación de oro y hierro que supera la dureza del hierro y con propiedades increíbles.






CORDIS | European Commission







cordis.europa.eu


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Para mi el truco esta en reducir la fricción, esta claro que perfectamente podian tirar 300 personas, que es el número de remeros que tenia una galera grande, con patines o troncos podrian mover unos 20 toneladas a pelo, si a los patines les reduces la friccion moverian muchas mas de 20 toneladas.



cierto, además siempre se empeñan en pensar que se harían los patines con madera, descartan completamente la piedra tallada por ejemplo o una mezcla de ambos materiales


----------



## Recio (7 Feb 2022)

transporte de un trasformador de 317 toneladas hoy en día.
camión 100 m de longitud, tres cabezas tractoras, tiene 30 ejes





distancia a recorrer 16Km , 18 horas el trayecto, previamente reasfaltado de muchos tramos de carretera, al mínimo desnivel se va todo a tomar por culo.

por cierto tuvo que hacer 2 viajes, para recoger otro trasformador idéntico, el camión de marras no era capaz de trasportar 600 toneladas.

No se me ocurre como cojones movían pedrolos de 1500 toneladas, pero sería digno de ver


----------



## Lubinillo (7 Feb 2022)

Subestimais la fuerza de trabajo que tenían los antiguos, pensar que eran mas grandes y fuertes que nosotros


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> ¿Sabías que los trilitones son los bloques de construcción más grandes del mundo antiguo? • Por la Calle del Medio
> 
> 
> Entretenimiento • La gran terraza sobre la que se levantó el templo romano, está hecha de enormes bloques pétreos, cortados y colocados en épocas remotas con enorme
> ...



Es un tema que me fascina... aunque los datos que yo tengo me dan que has exagerado un pelín. Las piedras del Triliton están estimadas cada una en unas 800 Tm. Y por supuesto colocadas con una precisión que a veces hace difícil apreciar la junta, y por supuesto meter ni una cuchilla.

Hablas de la piedra de la mujer preñada, cierto, que según mis datos está estimada en unas 1100 - 1200 Tm. Por cierto... hay otra al lado, que se ve que utilizaron los romanos para extraer pedazos para reparaciones. 

Lo más interesante es que en 2014 excavaron y encontraron otra aún más grande, de unas 1400 Tm, Literalmente, la que se ve en esta foto de abajo, donde está el tipo del gorro... (sigo después).



Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no veo la manera de mover ese pedazo de piedra sin maquinaria, la verdad...



Es un tema que me fascina... Si lo piensas, lo que significa esto es:
1. Unos tipos movieron y colocaron piedras de 800 Tm con precisión por debajo del mm.
2. Literal y crucialmente, la parte de mover piedras gigantes les resultaba trivial: Cortar una piedra de 1100 Tm en dos es razonablemente fácil... pero no lo hacían: Preferían mover piedras de 1100 Tm y colocarlas, a mover dos piedras de 550 Tm y colocarlas.

Vamos, que el tamaño / peso del objeto a mover les importaba una p*t* m**rd*.

Pero en Baalbek hay muchas cosas más: las columnas del templo de Júpiter ("_romano_"  ) son curiosamente el doble de altas (22 m, creo) que las de cualquier otro templo romano, o incluso del Parteon (11 m, si recuerdo bien). Y también si recuerdo bien, eran de una pieza y traídas de Asuan...

Pero vamos... Hay otros detalles como que se entiende que ese Templo "romano" se hizo en el S-I aC, y en teoría toda la ingeniería de la época romana está bien documentada.... incluyendo las grúas que utilizaban y su máxima capacidad. Es virtualmente imposible colocar las grúas romanas necesarias para mover las piedras del Triliton... y de pensar en utilizar esas grúas para mover las que están en la cantera... le entra la risa floja a cualquiera que sepa (y yo me lo creo... y solo soy un curioso que ha mirado esto un poco por encima).


----------



## cerilloprieto (7 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> Tiahuanaco es casi en su totalidad andesita, de dureza mohs 6.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En Tiahuanaco hay construcciones de distintas épocas. Los más interesantes son los bloques industriales "psicodélicos", con mayor antigüedad y misterio. A finales de 2017 se hicieron públicas las investigaciones y análisis de laboratorio sobre el origen de los bloques. Y en efecto, su composición es principalmente andesita, pero mezclada con polímeros, haciendo todo un compacto. Es decir, que esos bloques se hicieron en serie a molde. De la cantera sólo se traían las piedras transportadas de un tamaño manejable, para luego triturar, mezclar y moldear en factoría.
En youtube está colgada la conferencia sobre la investigación.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> hay cientos de ejemplos de peña que mueve pedrolos, solo es fisica.



El segundo vídeo lo conocía de hace años. Una maravilla. Y yo mismo había hecho referencia a él aquí alguna vez.

Pero el primer vídeo... no me cuadra. No se puede mover así una piedra como las de Baalbek. Un solo cálculo de vectores de la fuerza que habría que hacer para levantar un extremo, y arrastrarlo.... no. Imposible.

Además, la cantera de Baalbek está cerca (3 km, creo) pero el terreno hasta el templo debe ser muy muy irregular. 

Tiene que haber otro truco, seguro, pero no veo este como válido.


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Feb 2022)

Recio dijo:


> transporte de un trasformador de 317 toneladas hoy en día.
> camión 100 m de longitud, tres cabezas tractoras, tiene 30 ejes
> 
> 
> ...



Es como un truco de magia, alguien descubrio como hacerlo y se guardo el truco para si mismo, despues con el tiempo se ha perdido.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

Lord Osis dijo:


> Pues yo os hago otra pregunta: ¿Por que piedras tan grandes en vez de hacerlo con mas piedras mas pequeñas y fáciles de transportar?
> 
> Y ya os respondo yo tranquilos: porque por algún motivo era mas eficiente mover piedras grandes que el trabajo necesario para tallar las piedras. Eso solo se explica porque el tallado de piedra es manual si o si y se necesitan maquinas complejas para aumentar el rendimiento (como esa sierra circular para piedra que se descubrió en egipto) mientras que para mover piedras grandes una vez dominas palancas, poleas y contrapesos solo es cuestión de hacerlo mas grande.



Literalmente he puesto la misma observación hace un rato.

Es lo primero que se deduce cuando has visto lo más básico y dedicas 5 min a pensar.


----------



## XXavier (7 Feb 2022)

Lo razonable es pensar que todas esas hazañas antiguas se realizaron a base de paciencia y tiempo. Y desechar explicaciones mágicas, auxilio de extraterrestres, tecnologías perdidas...


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

Cøta ðe mallǣ dijo:


> Los que dicen que lo movían con troncos y palancas, que dejen de fumar. Eso es una locura.



Veamos... hay quien ha puesto ya el vídeo de un fulano que sube losas de 30 Tm a la altura que le place con cubos y unos troncos. 

Es un vídeo: lo ves y te das cuenta de que simplemente hay que tener la idea. 

Alguien encontró el truco para mover piedras de >1000 Tm sin esfuerzo... O al menos, sin diferencia de esfuerzo entre mover 800 Tm y 1400 Tm, y por eso tallaron piedras cada vez más grandes.

Hemos perdido el truco (o no me ha llegado, voy par la pag 3). Pero que lo hay, es evidente.

O me vienes con lo de los Aliens y te meto en el ignore.


----------



## Demi Grante (7 Feb 2022)

¿Esos 3 km desde la cantera se sabe qué desnivel tienen y la composición del suelo?


----------



## Recio (7 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Es como un truco de magia, alguien descubrio como hacerlo y se guardo el truco para si mismo, despues con el tiempo se ha perdido.



hombre, lo de truco de magia no lo veo una buena comparación , un truco de magia es un un engaño, y los pedrolos de 1500Tm están ahí, no hay engaño posible , si hubieras dicho una tecnología que alguien descubrió y se perdió con el tiempo te lo compraría


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> ¿Y con moldes de madera y siendo los bloques fabricados _in situ_? Es decir, los bloques no son más que una especie de argamasa compactada que quedaba perfecta puesto que se hacia con moldes. Hay un vídeo por ahí que explica algo parecido.
> 
> Lo he encontrado:
> 
> ...



Te animo a que lo pienses con más calma.

Si haces un calculo sencillito, y considerando que el promedio de colocación de piedras según la versión oficial es que se ponía una piedra media de 2.5 Tm cada 2min 30 seg:

1. Pones un molde "mágico" que se adapta perfectamente al sitio donde se necesita la siguiente piedra de 2.5 Tm para la pirámide...
2. Traes curritos... cada uno con un saquito de arena de pongamos 20 Kg, que es el limite que la OTAN pone de carga ahora mismo a un intrépido soldado bien alimentado... 

Te sale que se tiene que volcar un saquito de esos cada 1'1 seg (125 sacos de 20 Kg a ser volcados en 150 seg). Luego y por simplificar tu teoría, se tiene también una varita mágica tipo Harry Potter, le das un abracadabra y hops... toda la arena se te convierte mágicamente en piedra, argamasa compactada o lo que quieras... 

*Sin parar para bocatas, guerras, replanteamientos, o problemas de logística, así durante 12 horas al día, 7 días a la semana, 365 días al año, 24 años para la Keops, y un total de 100 años para completar las 3 pirámides....* 

Si no ves el problema que la dimensión tiempo tiene el la construcción de las pirámides con el ejemplo que te acabo de poner... 

Pues ya ni hablamos que, aun para hacer funcionar este supuesto con los dispositivos mágicos, hay otro aspecto de logística que mejor no entramos a considerar... Busca un ingeniero y pregúntale lo que supondría ese esfuerzo de logística, solamente para tener tíos que lleven sacos de arena a ser vaciados a un ritmo de saco cada 1.1 seg durante 100 años...

Veras que risa le da.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

kenny220 dijo:


> Al que dice como organizar a 20000 tios.
> 
> Hace 200 años sin radio, ni teléfono los ejércitos napoleónicos movían a 100.000 tios en pequeños territorios durante días. Los, alimentaban, etc, etc.



No sé si te das cuenta... de que de los ejércitos napoleónicos o cualquier otro, tenían cerca de un 30% o más de ellos dedicados a temas de logística.

Y el calculo de los 20.000 tipos eran solo para tirar... ¿quieres añadir el % correspondiente de logística? ¿Baalbek entonces era como roma o algo así, con 20 Ktios en edad de tirar de piedras y organizarse?

Toda esa zona no ha tenido nunca más que poblaciones razonablemente "medianas" incluso para su época.


----------



## FOYETE (7 Feb 2022)

Mike Littoris dijo:


> se trata evidentemente de tecnología extraterrestre, de aliénigenas que viajan miles de años a través de la galaxia en naves espaciales avanzadísimas enseñando a las civilizaciones que se encuentran a mover piedras gigantes



Ese disparate que dices tiene más sentido que los que dicen que las movían cargandolas en los hombros


----------



## azazel_iii (7 Feb 2022)

CiudadanoDelMundo dijo:


> Te animo a que lo pienses con más calma.
> 
> Si haces un calculo sencillito, y considerando que el promedio de colocación de piedras según la versión oficial es que se ponía una piedra media de 2.5 Tm cada 2min 30 seg:
> 
> ...



Quizás el problema es que no se hizo en 100 años


----------



## Vill-Vacunas (7 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Que no que no.... que no lo veo, ahí metes una palanca y es que ni lo mueves por muy fuerte que sea la palanca, y si eres capaz de subir eso a troncos para rodar, cosa que dudo, los aplasta como si fuesen sandias, yo no concibo que ese pedazo de monstruo se pueda mover sin maquinaria hidráulica, y te digo una cosa, tendría que ser muy potente también, eso no lo mueve una retroexcavadora grande....



Actualmente ninguna máquina mueve eso.


----------



## IsabelloMendaz (7 Feb 2022)

No estaremos hablando de elefantes como animales de tiro ¿Verdad?

Una pareja de bueyes arrastran, sin problema y sin ruedas piedras de dos toneladas, y sin usar poleas.


----------



## HM11 (7 Feb 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Es matemático y no tiene misterio. Así a ojo un esclavo puede arrastrar una piedra de 50 kilos, entonces para arrastrar una piedra de 1.000 toneladas o 1.000.000 kilos pues hacen falta 20.000 esclavos y de eso había de sobra. No hay que buscar aliens ni atlantes ni pollas.



Vaya rtard estás hecho


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Quizás el problema es que no se hizo en 100 años



eivdentemente, ni se hicieron en 100 años, ni menos se hicieron en el 2500 ac, pero el relato oficial es ese y puuuuuunto


----------



## Don Redondón (7 Feb 2022)

Vill-Vacunas dijo:


> Actualmente ninguna máquina mueve eso.



una sola maquina no, pero en conjunción si, ahí lo tienes, en 1985 un hotelito de 1600 toneladas, y coño, lo cambiaron de sitio, así que si, hay maquinaria, hay inventiva, pero si no veis una maquina 100 veces mas grande que lo que hay que mover os descoloca el invento.



*3. Largest Building Relocation*

The largest building ever moved is the Fairmount Hotel in San Antonio, Texas. In 1906, the building was a brand new boutique hotel. However, it was soon abandoned after a multimillion-dollar development project on the other side of town. Many recognized the building’s potential in a better location. On March 30, 1985, the building made its six-day, half-mile journey to a new spot. They had to fortify a bridge because no one was certain if the 1,600-ton hotel would crush through and land in the river or not. The local bishop even blessed the building just before the move began. It’s now been at the new site for over 25 years.


----------



## parcifal (7 Feb 2022)

Con la mente


----------



## bibliotecario3 (7 Feb 2022)

en algunas culturas antiguas como en los rapa-nui de la isla de pascua hablaban de una rara habilidad que ellos llamaban "mana" y que segun sus
tradiciones usando esa habilidad podian mover enormes piedras hoy lo llamariamos levitacion  
despues de esta dosis de sabiduria magica me voy levitando a otro hilo


----------



## octopodiforme (7 Feb 2022)

List of largest monoliths - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Aquí tenéis un listado de grandes monolitos en la antigüedad. Hay para aburrir.


----------



## Lubinillo (7 Feb 2022)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> El Homo Sapiens existe desde hace 315.000 años



Creo que Tiwanako esta datado mas o menos en esos años


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Aqui hay 60 personas tirando a 50kg x 60 = 3.000 kg
> 50 kg es poco, en crossfit se arrastran ruedas de 80kg a pelo con la rueda haciendo friccion en el suelo x 60 tiradores= 4.800kg casi cinco toneladas movidas por sólo 60 personas.
> Y si le metes patines y un material que quita la friccion como aceite o grasa como se ve en el dibujo seguramente cada persona puede arrastrar mucho mas peso.



Veamos... que veo que tiras de matemáticas y se agradece...

Pero repito: pones patines y material que quita la fricción... y resulta que puedes mover esa piedra con 40 personas en vez de 60. 

Chipiriflautico, oiga.

Pero repito: se tiene que poner una piedra de 2.5 Tm (no tan lejos de esas 3 Tm de tu ejemplo) cada 2min 30seg, según la versión oficial, 12 horas al día, 365 días cada uno de los 100 años que se supone tardaron en construir las tres pirámides.

poner = trasladar + colocar.

El resto, cortarla, logistica de traslado, de herramientas... etc... 

... tal vez te quieras replantear lo absurdo que es intentar mantener esa teoría.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> ¿Cuánto pesaba un galeón?
> 
> 
> Con un *peso* de aproximadamente 500 toneladas, su tamaño fue aumentando progresivamente con el tiempo, llegando hasta las 800 e incluso las 1000 toneladas.
> ...



Pero hombre...

Una galera, galeón, o trasalantico, da igual, lo echas al mar y se hunde exactamente hasta que el peso del volumen de agua que desplaza iguala a su propio peso. Vamos, que queda en equilibrio.

Moverlo solo supone aplicar fuerza. Esa fuerza tiene que vencer el rozamiento del mar... que no suele estar en calma... y por supuesto, para darle una velocidad a una cosa que pese un poco más que un flotador, tienes que darle fuerza en serio.. 

Pero todo esto no tiene nada (pero nada) que ver con lo que se está hablando.


----------



## CiudadanoDelMundo (7 Feb 2022)

azazel_iii dijo:


> Quizás el problema es que no se hizo en 100 años



Es que es evidente que no se hicieron en 100 años. Es ridículo siquiera que se mantenga la versión oficial.

Aquí se ha hablado de cosas que sí son interesantes, en particular la opción de "fabricar piedras" (que leía que se había demostrado falso para el caso de las pirámides), o lo de de alguna manera ablandar/licuar las piedras (algo que viendo fotos y vídeo de algún yacimiento en Perú, pues es pero que muy muy creíble).

Y todo esto en el lado "técnico".

Porque si ya consideras el aspecto de contexto histórico, es casi igual de ridículo que se intente decir que son de hace 4500 años.


----------



## Geldschrank (8 Feb 2022)

CiudadanoDelMundo dijo:


> Veamos... que veo que tiras de matemáticas y se agradece...
> 
> Pero repito: pones patines y material que quita la fricción... y resulta que puedes mover esa piedra con 40 personas en vez de 60.
> 
> ...



No sé si lo habéis tenido en cuenta, pero por dentro las pirámides están rellenas de escombros, no son macizas de piedra, si no me equivoco.


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Feb 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis tenido en cuenta, pero por dentro las pirámides están rellenas de escombros, no son macizas de piedra, si no me equivoco.



la roja y las de giza si son de piedra, las posteriores el centro es adobe.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (8 Feb 2022)

Freedomfighter dijo:


> Pues sinceramente no veo la manera de mover ese pedazo de piedra sin maquinaria, la verdad...



Se necesitarian 10 mil hombres capaces de levantar 100 kilos cada uno para mover uno de esos bloques

1000 toneladas = 1 millon de kilos.


----------



## Geldschrank (8 Feb 2022)

Aunque no fué así, obviamente, esas piedras flotan...
... en mercurio.
Pero puestos a mover pesos de ese estilo bastaría con ir haciendo un pequeño canal lleno de mercurio en el que por delante se fuese ampliando y por detrás cerrando.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Como se nota que los que escriben aqui no han doblao el lomo ni levantao mini bloques en su vida...



Igual que los terraplanistas no han acabado la secundaria.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (8 Feb 2022)

Geldschrank dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis tenido en cuenta, pero por dentro las pirámides están rellenas de escombros, no son macizas de piedra, si no me equivoco.



Lo que está relleno de cascotes es el tiesto que tienes por cabeza.


----------



## Don Redondón (8 Feb 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Lo que está relleno de cascotes es el tiesto que tienes por cabeza.



Hoy te acuestas un poco menos tonto.









Tipos de pirámides egipcias


Las pirámides egipcias constituyen junto con los templos, el legado más importante de la arquitectura del antiguo Egipto. Éstas pueden dividirse en diferentes tipos, que abarcan a su vez distintos periodos de la civilización egipcia. Las más antiguas son las pirámides escalonadas, surgidas...




www.arkiplus.com





Solamente las tres de goza y la roja son macizas de piedra, resto cascotes y adobe en el interior.


----------



## tixel (8 Feb 2022)

octopodiforme dijo:


> Sólidos fundamentos en forma de fósiles.



Fosiles dice este. Los fosiles q no hay ni uno de la supuesta evolución. Y que sepas que los de los dinosanuiros son puro atrezzo y q de un diente sacan el resto. Fosiles dice.


----------

